

BASH: Find string in files - mweldan
http://mweldan.com/bash-find-string-in-files/

======
DHowett
This is not significantly easier than just using _grep -lir keyword directory_
yourself.

ack[1], however, does improve upon grep. Enter _directory_ and _ack keyword_.
It skips over VCS cruft and backup files (I believe) while presenting a nice
file-based view of found lines.

[1]: <http://betterthangrep.com/>

~~~
mweldan
thanks for your advise.

